

Ask HN: any good alternatives to Pivotal Tracker? - friendstock

In 6 days, we'll be forced to switch to a paid account costing $100 per month.  Any suggestions for an alternative?
======
allwein
What's causing this forced switch? I can only assume it's the end of your 60
day trial period. And since you'd be on the $100 plan, that means you have
11-25 users. It's kind of shocking to me that you're not willing to pay the
$4-9 per user that the tool would cost you. Surely you're getting at least
that value out of the tool.

------
iworkforthem
Rally Software -
[http://www.rallydev.com/agile_products/editions/community/si...](http://www.rallydev.com/agile_products/editions/community/signup/)

------
malclocke
Keep an eye on the very embryonic Fulcrum project:
<https://github.com/malclocke/fulcrum>

------
bry
<http://www.featuretrax.com/>

------
vladsanchez
<http://www.springloops.com>

------
davidw
Redmine.

~~~
okjake
+1. Look into this, seriously.

~~~
mbijon
It sounds like you really want a free system. Redmine is a bit ugly, but it's
the best free system I've used to track agile dev & it's _stable_.

